# Piratebay/Isohunt/kat blocked



## RBX (May 6, 2012)

My ISP - Reliance has blocked the aforementioned websites displaying a message -



> This site has been blocked as per instructions from Department of Telecom (DOT) .



Has anyone got more information on this, will this be permanent ?


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Seems like their new movie is soon getting released.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Use sites like hidemyass, etc to get by ISP restrictions.


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2012)

Faun said:


> Seems like their new movie is soon getting released.



Lol. 
My bets on it too


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

+1 for proxies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamerKP (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

damn reliance.use the torrent sites they dont know the name yet.like BTARENA.org
Demonoid.me

oh yeah.i forgot to say,if your computer blocking it then open your phone's operamini and then download the torrent from the site you want like piratebay or isohunt.after that paste it in pc.i downloaded the grey 350mb version yesterday from isohunt,exactly in that way.just use your brain.


----------



## mrintech (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*



Faun said:


> Seems like their new movie is soon getting released.





@OP

I am on AirTel and can open these sites as of now 

Earlier when certain websites were blocked (during Singham release  ), users changed their DNS either to Google DNS or OpenDNS

As far as I can say, Indian ISPs implements DNS Block, which can be easily overridden using Google DNS / OpenDNS 

Try changing the DNS at your end, else you have to go for proxies/VPN


----------



## RBX (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*



GamerKP said:


> damn reliance.use the torrent sites they dont know the name yet.like BTARENA.org
> Demonoid.me
> 
> open your phone's operamini and then download the torrent from the site you want like piratebay or isohunt





mrintech said:


> Try changing the DNS at your end, else you have to go for proxies/VPN



Many of TPB's pages now show only Magnet links, which makes it quite difficult to get the torrents. Earlier I could download a lot of .torrent files and use them whenever needed. I still have a Mblaze connection, will see if it's working.

I tried changing the DNS to Google DNS, it's still the same. Also tried a few proxies which simply reject loading TPB, others which were loaded didn't work well because of magnet links. Looks like I'll have to use Isohunt for now.

Edit: Oh wait! Isohunt works with changed DNS


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

No such problems on Hathway.

I am sure that they are blocking it for their own agenda and citing the DoT as a cover up excuse. Capitalist pigs.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

No such problem yet in BSNL in Kolkata too.


----------



## ritvij (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

bsnl works in gorakhpur for all sites...


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Dangerous Ishq is coming on 11th May. Its a Reliance entertainment production.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tarey_g (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

I had called Reliance, refused to reply further than citing that the sites are blocked due to piracy. I am sure there is no DOT order, worst part is they blocked vimeo. Retards.


----------



## mrintech (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dangerous Ishq is coming on 11th May. Its a Reliance entertainment production.


----------



## khmadhu (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

+1 for Open DNS/google DNS


----------



## clmlbx (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*



tarey_g said:


> I had called Reliance, refused to reply further than citing that the sites are blocked due to piracy. I am sure there is no DOT order, worst part is they blocked vimeo. Retards.



what they blocked Vimeo, Seriously!  Idiots instead if they would have blocked you tube it would have still explainable but vimeo


----------



## ratzee199 (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

I am using Reliance WiMax for last 2 years. 
It was blocked on Saturday for me, but on Sunday I was able to access the sites.


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

I am sure it is about that movie Dangerous Ishq. No other explanation.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Please don't mention illegal sites names in posts.


----------



## RBX (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Using https protocol seems to have solved most of my problems


----------



## samudragupta (May 13, 2012)

*mtnl mumbai blocks piratebay*

it was working fine this morning, but its been blocked this evening.... any one in mumbai facing the same issue??


----------



## Terabyte (May 18, 2012)

*Re: mtnl mumbai blocks piratebay*

Yup, TPB is blocked.


----------



## d6bmg (May 18, 2012)

*Re: mtnl mumbai blocks piratebay*

Not only TpB, many sites are blocked, including famous pastebin.


----------



## Anorion (May 19, 2012)

*Re: mtnl mumbai blocks piratebay*

list of blocked sites?


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

*Re: mtnl mumbai blocks piratebay*



Anorion said:


> list of blocked sites?



*Video sharing sites blocked on court order-TOI*

*Internet Service Providers block torrent sites on HC order-TOI*


----------



## Akshay (May 19, 2012)

*Re: mtnl mumbai blocks piratebay*

Thankfully tata wimax has not blocked any site so far


----------



## d6bmg (May 19, 2012)

*Re: mtnl mumbai blocks piratebay*

Point to be noted: Sites are not blobked by all operators. With my Airtel broadband, I didn't see any site, blocked.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (May 20, 2012)

*Re: mtnl mumbai blocks piratebay*

all sites are opening on my bsnl connection


----------



## mrintech (May 20, 2012)

*Re: mtnl mumbai blocks piratebay*

try Google DNS or OpenDNS


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2012)

*Re: mtnl mumbai blocks piratebay*

A different DNS should fix things. But browsing through "Turbo" mode in Opera Browser is also easier


----------



## TheMost (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Even same problem on airtel ....
Using proxy !!!


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2012)

Yesterday I found out that pastebin was blocked due to "court orders". :/
When would they learn that even DNS change and/or Opera's turbo mode can bypass that blockage.


----------



## clmlbx (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

I believe actually they know.. they do this purposely so users can use it. They block it for legal purpose only... just to show we did but consumers outsmarted us.. Win-win for all 

if they actually block then most of us will say bye-bye to unlimited(lol but technically ) connection at least

their is still nothing on Airtel. all sites working

wait a minute it might be but I am using google dns.. I am not gonna change dns to check that.. any one using default dns can confirm on it


----------



## maverick786us (May 20, 2012)

*Torrent sites not opening*

Since yesterday any of these torrent sites
1) Torrent Search Engine 
2) isoHunt ? the BitTorrent & P2P search engine

are not opening. I am using Airtel DSL. Is Airtel playing some CHEAP trick to block these sites so that people don't download heavy stuffs?


----------



## clmlbx (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Torrent sites not opening*

check this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/156583-piratebay-isohunt-kat-ph-blocked.html


----------



## nbaztec (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

India is border-lining on the likes on China, by censoring the web. `effing Information Nazis.

P.S. Just read Censor Board to file an amendment, which forbids any movie's trailer to surface on Youtube until passed by it. (In light of recent movies uploading controversial trailers/songs on Youtube whenever censor board failed to pass them without grievous editing and cuts)

Moreover no information regarding this in any national dailies and/or the media. No public outrage whatsoever.

Sad.

Not long before they outlaw:
* Proxy websites for breach of orders.
* Opera for it's Turbo Mode. Good luck with that.
* Port 22 for SSH. If they "know" about SSH, that is.


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

In the end all they can truly get is an Epic big FAIL. :/


----------



## rahul_c (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Does pirate bay works for anyone? I have Idea 3G, every site opens except TPB. But sometimes it opens too. TPB is getting offline or what?


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

^^
Its not offline.
Its banned by your ISP.
Use Opera with Turbo Mode enabled.See if it works.


----------



## rahul_c (May 20, 2012)

^I don't get any message saying its blocked, it just wont load. But sometimes it works. I started using kat.ph-kick ass torrents instead. Anyone here still able to use TPB? I think it finally got busted and taken down after being sued a lot.


----------



## nbaztec (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Nope it's up.


----------



## asingh (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

It was because of some Dhanush movie being released.


----------



## karanits (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Airtel has blocked Both y DNS and IP address... so just by changing DNS to google DNS will not help.


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

the 3 guiz went about it the right way the lazy ISPs cut access to the entire sites instead of the specified urls

strange feeling ive posted this before


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*



karanits said:


> Airtel has blocked Both y DNS and IP address... so just by changing DNS to google DNS will not help.



Yup.DNS is not working .


----------



## maverick786us (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*



karanits said:


> Airtel has blocked Both y DNS and IP address... so just by changing DNS to google DNS will not help.



How do you do that?


----------



## clmlbx (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*



karanits said:


> Airtel has blocked Both y DNS and IP address... so just by changing DNS to google DNS will not help.





serpent16 said:


> Yup.DNS is not working .



It is working guys,I am on airtel with Google DNS and it is working except Piratebay .

just checked vimeo,isohunt,kat.ph and pastebin

and piratebay keeps showing loading but never does.. so not becuase of isp block because some error from their side I guess


----------



## techlover (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

The Pirate Party in UK have set up a proxy for Pirate bay at *tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/and it works flawlessly. Being set up by a political party, it is unlikely to be taken down by any legal action 

Enjoy


----------



## d6bmg (May 21, 2012)

*Re: mtnl mumbai blocks piratebay*



mrintech said:


> try Google DNS or OpenDNS



IN my case Airtel BB + Open DNS does the trick.


----------



## Alok (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Piratebay is working fine.



techlover said:


> Being set up by a political party, it is unlikely to be taken down by any legal action
> 
> Enjoy



it was down due to legal action , see official forum (superbay).


----------



## clmlbx (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

yes it is working.. I use bookmarks a lott and I had old ".org" one added.. recently indirect has stopped...direct ".se"  is working


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

use * before website. else try ultrasurf.


----------



## Amey408 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

I am also facing the same problem from last 4-5 day's, now thepiretbay work's but still lot's of torrent sites not working like 1337x.org , h33t.com. i using mtnl broadband (Thane, MH).


----------



## mrintech (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Use VPN. Wrote a post on Free VPN Servers somedays back

Hope someone finds the list useful


----------



## deadcode00 (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

or try * instead of * eg: *piratebay.org    enjoy


----------



## clmlbx (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Today noticed sites blocked in Airtel.

just two sites till now..

Kat.ph
desitorrents.com

um one more 

pastebin too


vimeo and other torrent sites are working


----------



## sygeek (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

How the hell am I supposed to download new Ubuntu releases now 

But seriously, the government is very technologically RETARDED. Why the heck only reliance blocks torrent sites "as per court orders" and on what basis? Where's the official statement for this action?


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

update : tbp blocked by airtel today. was fine 1-2 days ago.


----------



## ritvij (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

i can open all the sites using BSNL...


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*



deadcode00 said:


> or try * instead of * eg: *piratebay.org    enjoy



^^ is this link clean?

i have no problems with blocking sites, there are ways around that.
what pisses me off is that the sites are BLOCKED.
it wants me to bring down the whole network of fools like failtel and reliance. and bloody GOI.


----------



## Theodre (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

After the governments SOPA styled block on the illegal music sites **torrentfreak.com/court-orders-sopa-style-blackout-of-100-music-sites-120316/, India is said to be powerful than america when it come to sites blocks or seizures!! For now its not blocked on BSNL ISP  You want one? i will give you 1196 1196 Torrent Tracker List - Torrentking.org Not because i promote piracy, but because its really cheap dirty tricks that the government playing (or the ISP's) to reduce the usage of these sites!! 3/4th of the contents thats available on the site is not available for me to buy!  Let them make it available, then india will stop pirating (or will reduce)!!


----------



## mrintech (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Piratebay, kat.ph and isohunt has been blocked by AirTel 

and yes, * trick is working for me now


----------



## clmlbx (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

piratebay and isohunt is still working her with airtel.

It is like they processing slowly but eventually it will be blocked .

Yesterday I saw first two sites go down.. because of court order forgot actually three

kat.ph
desitorrents (no one mentioned this strange.. does no one use it )
pastebin..


----------



## TheMost (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*



clmlbx said:


> piratebay and isohunt is still working her with airtel.
> 
> It is like they processing slowly but eventually it will be blocked .
> 
> ...



All blocked ... 
Im using Airtel !!


----------



## Sujeet (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/157292-webistes-blocked-isp-complaints.html


----------



## maverick786us (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Can someone tell me the detail steps to change the DNS to google so that i can access those torrent website?

thanks in Advanced


----------



## mrintech (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*



maverick786us said:


> Can someone tell me the detail steps to change the DNS to google so that i can access those torrent website?
> 
> thanks in Advanced



Not working... I am using Google DNS

You need to use VPN for accessing these sites


----------



## Sujeet (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Piratebay/Isohunt/kat .ph blocked*

Use Opera with Turbo mode.
OR Use TOR.
The Links are in Above thread.



maverick786us said:


> Can someone tell me the detail steps to change the DNS to google so that i can access those torrent website?
> 
> thanks in Advanced



Anyways .. *developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 24, 2012)

Today Airtel blocked torrent at my place also. But they left kat & TPB . Anyways, https trick is working (of course if the site supports)


----------



## sygeek (May 24, 2012)

Well, here PirateReverse.info - List of Pirate Bay proxies


----------



## maverick786us (May 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Today Airtel blocked torrent at my place also. But they left kat & TPB . Anyways, https trick is working (of course if the site supports)




Wgat us Kat and TPB?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 24, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Wgat us Kat and TPB?



Kat.ph & thepiratebay.


----------



## dude_gamer (May 24, 2012)

Piratebay & kat both giving error when i click on "download torrent".


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2012)

WTF !!! FilesTube is banned by BSNL 

using Malaysian FilesTube for time being


----------



## Revolution (May 25, 2012)

Blocked by Aircel too


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

*TOR.* is the solution to most of the Blocked Web Surfing issues.


----------



## bruce_batman (May 25, 2012)

i have a trick that works everytime when u open a website put "https" instead of http


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

^^Thats not a trick..not a new one.
And it works for only those sites which supports Secure connections.


----------



## dude_gamer (May 25, 2012)

https not working & also opera turbo mode.
In my case kat & piratebay sites are opening through proxy server but when i click on download this torrent button then i am getting error.
.
Any solution.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 25, 2012)

^^As already said by Sujeet and others too. Everyone who's having problem accessing these sites, use Tor or Ultrasurf.


----------



## dude_gamer (May 25, 2012)

just now tried with ultrasurf & its working..thanks Guys.


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> WTF !!! FilesTube is banned by BSNL
> 
> using Malaysian FilesTube for time being


no, it's not


----------



## dude_gamer (May 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> WTF !!! FilesTube is banned by BSNL
> 
> using Malaysian FilesTube for time being



 yes files tube is banned by MTNL also


----------



## DOST_FRIEND59 (May 27, 2012)

Just use the website IP-Address for browsing 

for Example for Extratorrent Use 195.144.21.226


----------



## nbaztec (May 27, 2012)

Is it just me (on MTNL) or the ban has been lifted already 

Edit: And some weird mtnl.adchakra has taken place of the default "cannot resolve" when entering invalid addresses like *asbw222424.com


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 28, 2012)

*Anonymous India reveals blocked sites list *



> This is the list of URL's that are to be blocked given by the government to the different ISP's ( this list also contains all the URL's that reliance blocked privately ,cause its from their server   )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOURCE-*www.gizbot.com/online/anonymous-india-reveals-blocked-sites-list-video


*www.gizbot.com/files/2012/05/Anonymous-India-reveals-blocked-sites-list-Video1.jpg


----------



## sygeek (May 28, 2012)

all of those links work for me, which is a bit odd since BSNL is owned by the government. I'm pretty sure airtel and the rest have got a fine share of their revenue for blocking these sites.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2012)

a must read article. Interview was done be the forum member- The Sorcerer 
Interview with Anonymous: Operation India- Phase 1, Political Parties and Corporates- Hardware BBQ


----------



## Akshay (May 28, 2012)

Little off topic - read b4 we support Anonymous. After all they may be doing harm to our country as well - #opKashmir Official Release


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2012)

All my torrents are being capped past 2-3 days to 2-3 kbps speeds. Cannot open tracker sites. It is a sad state.


----------



## rezurect007 (May 29, 2012)

On BSNL, The bay has not been blocked.
But the old songspk url has been blocked(no DOT message) but the new url works.
Eventually BSNL might block it, till then... 


Looking for alternatives, 
*No free VPN offers 2 Mbps, so to uncap download speeds have to get a paid VPN service.*

*Does anybody know a Free VPN which gives 2 Mbps?*


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2012)

rezurect007 said:


> *Does anybody know a Free VPN which gives 2 Mbps?*



I will be trying some tonight, or tomorrow. Will update here.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 30, 2012)

Akshay said:


> Little off topic - read b4 we support Anonymous. After all they may be doing harm to our country as well - #opKashmir Official Release



thanks akshay!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 30, 2012)

Anyone planning to on a torrent spree?


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2012)

You guys can try:
*proXPN*. It is a free VPN which will run at 100 kbps, but you can access all pages. It will not work on the bittorent client, but will let you get into pages which are being restricted. It is easy to turn on and off.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 1, 2012)

another work around for kat.ph is install their google chrome / firefox sidebar extension. Easy simple and subtle 

doesnt work as expected.


----------



## asingh (Jun 1, 2012)

UltraSurf is working too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know how, but TBP, torrentz.eu , desitorrent are opening automatically without any trick; they were blocked earlier.


----------



## far (Jun 1, 2012)

Airtel is hell bent on blocking torrents ...why why ? PBay, kat.ph etc.. using proxy reduces the download speed ..any alternatives ?


----------



## funskar (Jun 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I don't know how, but TBP, torrentz.eu , desitorrent are opening automatically without any trick; they were blocked earlier.



which isp ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 1, 2012)

funskar said:


> which isp ?



Airtel.


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 1, 2012)

Piratebay, Isohunt, kat, torrentz.eu are opening on reliance 3g. They were also opening on Mblaze few weeks ago


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Airtel.



I am using airtel but it is block here.. may be they are removing this nonsense as by above post other ISP's did not blocked it so.. and even here it was blocked way later then others so even to remove it, will also take it's time.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 1, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Airtel is hell bent on blocking torrents ...why why ? PBay, kat.ph etc.. using proxy reduces the download speed ..any alternatives ?



same speed problem happened with me with proxy server but after using ultrasurf as suggested earliar here now nice speed getting 55-56 KBPS on 512 kbps plan.


----------



## karanits (Jun 4, 2012)

Guys why are u all downloading through a proxy! The blocking is of torrent sites and not on torrent traffic itself. Just get the .torrent file through proxy. Then turn off proxy. I am on Airtel  delhi and doing this without any speed problem.


----------



## funskar (Jun 4, 2012)

Use cyberghost


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 4, 2012)

karanits said:


> Guys why are u all downloading through a proxy! The blocking is of torrent sites and not on torrent traffic itself. Just get the .torrent file through proxy. Then turn off proxy. I am on Airtel  delhi and doing this without any speed problem.



What is the procedure for turning off Proxy?


----------



## karanits (Jun 4, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> What is the procedure for turning off Proxy?



Just use proxy sites like gidemyass.com to view sites. Download the .torrent file
 That it. U don't need to add any proxy settings permanently to u browser.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 4, 2012)

New Message: "This website/URL has been blocked until further notice either pursuant to Court orders or on the Directions issued by the Department of Telecommunications"


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2012)

mrintech said:


> New Message: "This website/URL has been blocked until further notice either pursuant to Court orders or on the Directions issued by the Department of Telecommunications"



yes the same message I got while browsing on IDEA GPRS 
now I have to check with my local ISP


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 6, 2012)

hey guys any one facing problem with link shorten websites like bitly ..

I was just checking a link and it did not open but it opened through TOR


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 6, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> hey guys any one facing problem with link shorten websites like bitly ..
> 
> I was just checking a link and it did not open but it opened through TOR


bitly opening normally on MTNL Broadband.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 6, 2012)

aircel also blocked these sites... 
but opera mini working like a charm for viewing websites. no problem in downloading after getting torrent file...


----------



## puli44 (Jun 7, 2012)

use * instead of * it will work


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2012)

puli44 said:


> use * instead of * it will work



yes it works


----------



## rajeev bedi (Jun 8, 2012)

Please refer to this article
*ink-spout.blogspot.in/2012/06/how-to-access-bannedblocked-torrent-and.html[/URL
 search with
[URL="*torrentz.eu"]*torrentz.eu
or use scrapetorrent which is unblocked.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope the .torrent file is not blocked in utorrent downloading also the magnetic links


----------



## AVT (Jun 9, 2012)

Came across  this article 

Checked on reliance. Was showing the DoT message earlier when the news started but now I can easily open it without any tricks on Chrome.

 I have Reliance Netconnect with 850 pm UL for 5gb @ 3.1 mbps package. 

Is that true for other reliance owners ?


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 11, 2012)

pirate, isohunt, desitorrents.. is working again.. is it because of  ipv6, well I have not added any IPv6 DNS server


----------



## mrintech (Jun 11, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> pirate, isohunt, desitorrents.. is working again.. is it because of  ipv6, well I have not added any IPv6 DNS server



Almost all blocked sites randomly works and then again:



> This website/URL has been blocked until further notice either pursuant to Court orders or on the Directions issued by the Department of Telecommunications


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2012)

check this out

How to - Access the blocked web - Tech2.in.com


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jun 11, 2012)

Just only i checked..
Finally all these site are working fine


----------



## Amey408 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guy's check Tor browser this software not only gives the access of block sites but also hide Ur identity on a net & much more… just check out. 

No need to use any proxy servers sits to access block sites and any other tricks just download and run it, but it only work with Firefox (one draw back? noooooooooo)

plz reply if it's work for u guys.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 3, 2012)

@Amey408:Yes TOR is working fine.
ultrasurf as well.

Already discussed about TOR & ultrasurf (refer)


----------



## saranshmohite (Jul 23, 2012)

the website ban has created a lot of problems...... are you looking for this video in the torrent..... because i saw this video on youtube growing like fire.....
Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2012)

saranshmohite said:


> are you looking for this video in the torrent..... because i saw this video on youtube growing like fire.....
> Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube



posted in wrong thread


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry for this Bump
but Today i cant access Kat.ph
yesterday i used, it now i cant
anyone experiencing this on different Isp
mine BSNL


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2013)

^^ BNSL: Can't open either.
Next time, use this: Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?


----------



## zapout (Jun 15, 2013)

the domain has been seized, 
*torrentfreak.com/kat-ph-goes-down-following-domain-issues-switches-to-kickass-to-130613/


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 15, 2013)

No way, i was browsing tpb just 10 mins ago


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 15, 2013)

kat.ph is now. : Download Torrents. Fast and Free Torrent Downloads - KickassTorrents and *kickass.to/


tpb is now Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site

hope it helps..
BTW, 
"GOOGLE" first.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you
that kickass.to works


----------



## rahulkay (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

None of them is blocked only urls have been changed. For example 'kat.ph' to 'kickass.to'. The only way to keep touch with them is to subscribe or 'likr' them on facebook. they keep you updated about any changes they make.


----------

